# Quicktime problems - avi files



## pierre95 (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm a new imac (g5 series) user (o/s = osx). I'm having problems with Quicktime in that I can't view avi files (mpg, mpegs etc are all fine). When I try to view avi files I get the following error message:

"...you may experience viewing problems because the required compressor could not be found" This is followed by a blank screen. 

Any ideas what the problem could be?
Thanks for your help


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Instead of using QuickTime, try using VLC or MPlayer.


----------



## pierre95 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Problems viewing Quicktime avi files*

Thanks very much for this. Sorry if this is a stupid question but can these players also open avi files already saved in Quicktime?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

here's the deal. the free qt will not open avi files. i don't know why when it assoiates avi files to open with it. maybe qtpro does open them. so the simiplest and easyest why to open them is to get windows media player. i have found over the years that between these two i have been able to open over 90% of media files i come accross.
as to your other question, in today's computer world, that is not a problem, file types are a standard, they are the same no matter what makes them, avi is the same for all programs, like mp3s are and txt files are, it is a type of file. just because they have qt icons doesn't mean they will not open in others programs, it just means that the computer will try to open the file with qt.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The reason the files appear as if they belong to Quicktime is the default file association for the file is with Quicktime. You can change what program you want the computer to open that file, or even all files like it by selecting the file and going to 'Get Info.'

The files should still open fine. As sinclair_tm, AVI is just a format. They should open in any program that supports the AVI format.


----------



## pierre95 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Quicktime problem sorted*

Thanks very much for your help with this, I can now view avi files with no problem using media player. Thanks again.


----------

